# First Time ever using oil pastels.



## MikeArty

Hi all, so this is the first time ever using oil pastels what do you think of this?


----------



## pastelartprints

When using oil pastels for the first time, I think it's important to get the feel for them. It doesn't matter what you draw, it can be just lines. See how they blend, use different strokes and lines, layer colours on top of each other using both lines and block colours. Have fun getting to know them and enjoy seeing the colours come to life. http://bit.ly/2WeKQJ6


----------



## MikeArty

Thanks a million for your reply.


----------



## zeldaella

You can try various techniques to carefully blend your oil pastels. One of the simplest ways is to use a tissue paper, a cotton ball, a soft cloth, or a q-tip to modify the shades for a much softer look. Using this technique, you can easily blend the colors and produce more artistic effects.


----------



## noah

Finding the best paper for oil pastels is considered to be a crucial factor if mentioned drawing. I am using Strathmore paper pad, it is great. Oil pastels look amazing on this textured paper. It’s made with a great textured finish, ideally heavy, and in assorted subtle colors that can give your oil pastels a playful backdrop.


----------



## Mimirichman

I recommend choosing papers with a rough texture and a high heaviness if you want to get the best results with oil pastels. I use oil pastel paper. They have a very toothed texture and high gsm. But if I want less tooth, I’d choose sanded paper, which can still be very rough. But if I’m going for a smooth blending of colors, watercolor paper is my go-to choice.


----------

